

MapQuest launches Open Street Map powered site - IdeaHamster
http://open.mapquest.com/link/7-o3zg

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2012171>

No comments (yet)

~~~
DupDetector
It's changed - that submission now has lots of points and lots of comments.

